# Spark Plug Gap



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Hello,

I have a new to me 926LE (926101). Been going through the manual doing general maintenance. I went and picked up the L Head Kit made by Ariens (part number 72407900). Does anyone know if I need to set the gap in the spark plug? If so, I need to go out and pick up a tool.

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

.028


----------



## Skydog (Nov 12, 2014)

You asked if you need to set the gap. Yes, it is usually factory set, but I always check. I work on guitars a lot so I have an inexpensive K&N feeler gauge that works great. Back in the day, when most everything was .030" &#55357;&#56890;, a matchbook cover worked. But I notice even those are thinner nowadays. Maybe even .028"!


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

The last time I read the L head technicians manual I thought the gap was .030 also.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

Snapper 524 said:


> The last time I read the L head technicians manual I thought the gap was .030 also.


Correct, the gap is .030.


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Just to be on the safe side, I'll go pick up a gauge.

Greg


----------

